
Why brand identity is important and how to keep it consistent with HostBill - DominikaGrzesik
http://blog.hostbillapp.com/2018/02/08/why-brand-identity-is-important-and-how-to-keep-it-consistent-with-hostbill/
======
robgurley
This is a "fluff piece" blog post that doesn't really describe the (actually
pretty well designed) product. It looks like someone decided that they needed
to "do some marketing" on the blog, but was challenged to be as generic as
possible so as to not make any specific claims. As a marketer looking for a
plug-in invoice system, it's a little odd that every vendor wants to "educate"
me on basic marketing concepts like "branding" that presumably I'm already an
expert in.

"It’s worth to consider to create one template with the same graphic to use
for various messages to recognise your communications."

There are some pretty big translation issues too. In the more technical blog
posts or the feature updates, the language issues aren't as obvious as a post
like this. If you're trying to break into publishing, you have to be a great
writer AND have a great product, it's not necessarily a great way to market a
small developer-friendly project.

